# Koh Samui (normales Grundfischen)



## Sargo (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo !

Ich war vor vielen Jahren mal auf einer normalen Angelausfahrt wie
sie überall angeboten wird und habe super Fische gefangen. Es geht hier nicht um big-game sondern einfach die kleinen leckeren Fische vom Grund. Ich fliege nun nächste Woche wieder
hin und möchte wissen, welche Erfahrung Ihr mit solchen Angeltrips zuletzt auf Samui gemacht habt. Welcher Anbieter war gut ? War die Tages- oder die Nachtfahrt besser ???

Vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Antwort, da ich bald losfliege

Grüße vom Sargo (angelt normalerweise an der Algarve, siehe tread)   

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

